# got deer ?



## bludaze (Sep 1, 2004)

Not big, but there's lots of em !


----------



## Silverspoon (Jun 1, 2005)

Great pics. I see lots of potential there!


----------



## Cutter (Jun 23, 2004)

good pics, keep em coming


----------



## chicapesca (Jun 7, 2004)

*Very nice!*

What camera were you using?


----------



## bludaze (Sep 1, 2004)

I used a Canon Rebel with a 70-300 lens. They were not so grainy before we resized them.


----------



## fishnlab (Jul 10, 2004)

Think you resized too small.


----------



## waterdog (Aug 10, 2004)

I see a big buffalo.


----------



## bludaze (Sep 1, 2004)

Yeah fishnlab I think tou are right , still trying to get the hang of it, my wife takes the great pics but I do the computer work. Im surprised she hasen't beaned me with the camera yet ! lol


----------



## RubenZamora (Oct 19, 2005)

I don't see anything


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

RubenZamora said:


> I don't see anything


 That's because the deer left. LOL


----------



## bludaze (Sep 1, 2004)

shhh ,be vewwy vewwy quiet and they will stay


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Looks Like One Lucky Buck........


----------

